# Can I take these vitamins with my thyroid pills?



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

I have hypothyroidism, for which i take in the morning 62,5 mcg T4 and 25 mcg T3 pill.

I am also low in iron, and now it turned out also in magnesium. I know that iron pill should be taken at a different time then the thyroid pills, so i take this in the afternoon. I am wondering if there is any interaction with the magnesium and thyroid pills, or can i take magnesium in the morning as well?
Thank you for the help and answers!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Just to be on the safe side, I take my thyroid meds at least 4 hours before any vitamins....You could just take it with your iron...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I take my thyroid meds first thing in the morning and all of my vitamins and supplements at night, just to be safe.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I take a hefty dose of Magnesium Citrate every morning about 45 minutes after I take my Armour and that is working well. Take my iron in the afternoon after lunch.

Magnesium is the mineral that piggy backs calcium into our bones. I eat a diet high in calcium re collards, turnip greens, mustard greens, kale and many other dark leafy green veggies plus yogurt every morning and real cream in my coffee so I figure I am good to go and I am. I am 71 and bones are strong; very strong. No holes! ROLF!!


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for the replies and help!


----------



## Flowergirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I have another question...can I take selenium if i have the reverse T3 problem?


----------

